# HELP flashing rom aborted (bad)



## bdon24tlk (Apr 23, 2012)

I need some help with getting ROMs to install in CWM Recovery on my Droid2G. Everytime I try to install from SD card it says the "installation was aborted (bad)"

I have no diea why and I've tried installing through Rom Manager too. Same problem. I've even formatted the Sd card in the phone's settings and in rom manager. Still no luck. Does anyone have any idea why? Is my CWMR bad? I will admit I havn't tried through the bootloader app yet, I've only tried through CWMR after flashing it through ROM Manager. I went through the 24 pages of threads and it didn't seem like anyone had answers to this so I posted my own.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## bdon24tlk (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm new to the Droid 2G. I learned how to root on a Droid Charge. So yes I'm a noob to this phone


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Its a bad download then, try redownloading the zip.


----------



## bdon24tlk (Apr 23, 2012)

x13thangelx said:


> Its a bad download then, try redownloading the zip.


Thanks for the quick respone. I moved the phone back to the required version, re rooted via the motorola one click root exe tool, installed droid 2 bootstrap, re downloaded rom links and exported a few roms to my sd card via dropbox so i had more than one try, and i always follow the pre install instructions exactly in order (wiping data, etc.)
STILL BAD. I getting pissed.

I tried the cyanogenmod 9 unofficial first,


----------



## bdon24tlk (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok so after failing with cyanogenmod 9 unofficial, i tried the MIUI build and it installed. the only thing i didn't do is i did not wipe the cache partition. am i not supposed to do that for the D2G? I'm so used to doing that with the charge all the time....


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

1) Make sure you have the right version of the Rom. I had this same problem when I tried to flash an OG Droid version of MIUI Sholes before.

2) Make sure you follow all the listed directions on the first post of the thread. For instance, you will end up in bootloop if you fail to format and then remount the system before you install on the Droid 2, an issue that I'm guessing is an effect of the differences in how ICS runs in comparison to GB/Froyo.


----------

